# CHiPs



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Cant find much info on this other than its due out this year and Wilmer Valderrama is playing Ponch. Not sure how this one will turn out, I loved the tv show though.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

cmtar said:


> Cant find much info on this other than its due out this year and Wilmer Valderrama is playing Ponch. Not sure how this one will turn out, I loved the tv show though.


I bet they will try to make it good but will never be as good as the show was.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I .... uh ... don't think I'll be seeing this one.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

The series was very "camp", and that made it fun to watch...in small 1 hour doses. I just can't see this holding it's own on the big screen for 90+ minutes.....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey, since Dragnet was made into a movie, I'm sure they can pull this one off. Of course, do we really need another movie about LA Cops.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Since they're determined to do it, I'd rather see a satire like _Dragnet_ rather than a gritty re-imagining like _Miami Vice._


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I wonder, are they going to do it of an era type? That would be pretty kewl...

EDIT: and make it R rated for the more interesting stuff.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Movie is in development. Latest projected release is 2011. May never come.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0493405/


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Hey, since Dragnet was made into a movie, I'm sure they can pull this one off.


Are you inferring they pulled Dragnet off?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> Are you inferring they pulled Dragnet off?


For some people, yes. I actually found it entertaining since Tom Hanks and Dan Akroyd were in it. The movie did kind of suck though as a whole.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Are you inferring they pulled Dragnet off?


:eek2:


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I loved CHiPs growing up, I couldn't go a week w/out seeing it. I was always amazed at how each accident was such a major accident. I will be waiting to watching the movie when it comes out. You can catch the first years episodes on Sling.com via the CBS/CW channel.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I wonder if they'll incorporate any roller disco into the screenplay.


----------

